# BMW M135i Detailed



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

finally got my M135i swirl free :thumb: ive had the car for a few months now and covered about 2,000 miles including the cars first trackday at blyton park last week.

thread here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360943

ive had the wheels off and done the arches, decontaminated the paint and sorted the interior so over about 5 days i machined the paint for a few hours a night.

the alpine white had a few of the usual swirls but nothing to heavy. a couple of light scratches from supermarket car parks but nothing that wouldnt come out. being Bavarian the paint was typically hard but after testing a few combos i settled on a cutting stage with S3 and a white spider pad and finished with verious scholl pads with sonax perfect finish via FLEX 3401























































the spider pad alone did make for a very good finish on a white car but having such solid construction it doesnt follow the curves of the panels as well as a foam pad so a 2nd stage was necessary. sonax perfect finish is wonderful stuff too. as easy to work with as S3 and leaves a very clear finish.














































rear spoiler




























A pillars



















Black B pillars. i always hate seeing these swirled on bmw's!













































































































bumper lip



















once the car was fully machined i gave it 2 coats of AF essence leaving the first to cure over night before applying the second

















































































































































thanks for looking guys. comments welcome. the car needs a good wash to get all the polishing dust out of everywhere but i'll be sure to get a few shots outside in the sun when its properly clean

Dave


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Cracking jobs there mate. You've just put my M135i to shame. Not cleaned mine for weeks since back from holiday


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gee wiz, one gorgeous motor you have there matey, lovely jubbly.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice Beemer


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good Dave!!! Spotless indeed. Need more vids on Instagram ha!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## woollamj92 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lovely finish mate, how do you find the VRG. Might add one to compliment the rotary.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

woollamj92 said:


> Lovely finish mate, how do you find the VRG. Might add one to compliment the rotary.


Thanks mate.

I love working with the flex it's properly put together and once you get used to it and get the right pads it's smooth has plenty of power to correct.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great job. Car looks fantastic.
Look forward to seeing some outdoor pics.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

awesome results! I did mine a while ago, need to post up the pics actually. I used rupes pads and polishes, took a long time to get the proper correction and finish. Maybe give this combo a go in the future and see how it goes.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great work, would love to have somewhere indoors to work on my car! This summers not been kind to driveway detailers


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

lovely motor and top work


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

Like :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

have you seen them all livered up once the Police get hold of them .You motor looks stunning new in fact, where the Police have gone for a impact punch in the mush, Its unbelievable what a few well placed stickers can do to change ones impression of a car


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely superb mate, top work :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love it


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

jamiepollock643 said:


> awesome results! I did mine a while ago, need to post up the pics actually. I used rupes pads and polishes, took a long time to get the proper correction and finish. Maybe give this combo a go in the future and see how it goes.


Thanks mate. The paint is very hard and the spider pad also helps cut a bit of orange peel.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

cadmunkey said:


> Great work, would love to have somewhere indoors to work on my car! This summers not been kind to driveway detailers


thanks mate. i know that feeling to well before getting the garage built i have now!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

moono16v said:


> Looking good Dave!!! Spotless indeed. Need more vids on Instagram ha!!!


haha your right mate! did that lauch at blyton park just for you ya know! :lol:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

took the car for a great drive the other day in the north yorkshire countryside. not much sun however but heres a few of the car outside the garage at least

the car is missing a front centre cap that fell off on the way home from a trackday. still waiting for a replacment to be delivered :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely motor, brother has one and think has to be one of the most complete all round cars. Orange peel doesnt look to be do bad on this one.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Those black B pillars, did you just go over them with your Flex or do them by hand?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

gibbo555 said:


> Lovely motor, brother has one and think has to be one of the most complete all round cars. Orange peel doesnt look to be do bad on this one.


Thanks gibbo. I'd have to agree for something that being RWD feels like a proper drivers car is practical, economical in eco pro mode and goes like he'll in sport mode it's a very complete package.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

cadmunkey said:


> Those black B pillars, did you just go over them with your Flex or do them by hand?


I used the flex mate. Just taped up all the rubbers around them so the Polish didn't stain them.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks gibbo. I'd have to agree for something that being RWD feels like a proper drivers car is practical, economical in eco pro mode and goes like he'll in sport mode it's a very complete package.


Have you tried a launch yet . How did it cope on track, I'd imagine would be very potent with a couple of mods!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

gibbo555 said:


> Have you tried a launch yet . How did it cope on track, I'd imagine would be very potent with a couple of mods!


Yeah I've just had the fluid changed to some gulf competition stuff and some braided lines to improve the pedal feel and give it a bit more longevity on track. Eibach springs now on as well which improves the ride as well as somehow reducing roll. It feels just about perfect now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Get some pics up Dave with her on track.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, in nice Yorkshire countryside too.


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks ace well done.


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Stunning cars, I was torn between one and a s3, I end up with a s3, since having it mapped I'm neck and neck with m135i, however I have heard the m135 are savage are a map


----------

